# Spider rack



## dansnake (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi dose any1 no if I can keep spiders in like a snake rack or what kinda rack can I use any ideas thanks


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Are you going to be keeping the same type of T? Like terrestrial etc? As that would make a big difference


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

You can but it's easier just to get yourself a cabinet and stack the containers on the shelves. 

This is my set up at the moment









I originally had heat cable covering the rear of this cabinet to ensure a warm gradient when the temps would drop. But now as the cabinet is in my herp room I don't heat it at all.

Regarding keeping different species I've got all sorts in there. Avics, GBBs, Chacos, Smithis, Brazilian blacks, irminia the list goes on. The key is ventilation and individual set ups being correct.


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

i kinda like this racking, it takes 65kg per shelf and can be moved easy and adjusted to suit, gonna go for a more robust one soon that takes 265kg per shelf but the shelf's are longer and to be fair its not much more expensive....


----------



## dansnake (Jan 20, 2012)

*is*

Where are u guy heating mats under or at back


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

shellshock187 said:


> i kinda like this racking, it takes 65kg per shelf and can be moved easy and adjusted to suit, gonna go for a more robust one soon that takes 265kg per shelf but the shelf's are longer and to be fair its not much more expensive....
> image


hi what size are your exo terra,s mate ive just ordered some 
dazzer


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is an old photo because its a lot more full now and i also have a backroom with quite a few Ts in. I paid £35 delivered for this cabinet and the glass section has a heat strip running along the back of the bottom shelf


----------



## dansnake (Jan 20, 2012)

*hi*

Hi I haven't got exo terras as mine are spiderling I got them on a book shelf with heat mat at the back ov every shelf


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

dansnake said:


> Hi I haven't got exo terras as mine are spiderling I got them on a book shelf with heat mat at the back ov every shelf


oh right ive got my slings in the bathroom cupboard with roomstat and heatmatt combo ...works well mate
dazzer:2thumb:


----------



## dansnake (Jan 20, 2012)

*i*

I just wanna buy summat ready 4 them lol


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

dansnake said:


> I just wanna buy summat ready 4 them lol


only need a n old bookcase or sideboard is there a charity shop nearby or freecycle on net even facebook mate you will get somat free or cheap ...lick of paint 
bobs your old aunt fanny 
dazzer:2thumb:


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

dazzer2 said:


> hi what size are your exo terra,s mate ive just ordered some
> dazzer


Hello mate, 30x30x30, 30x30x45 and 45x45x45, and i have the room at about 23 ish,,,




selina20 said:


> This is an old photo because its a lot more full now and i also have a backroom with quite a few Ts in. I paid £35 delivered for this cabinet and the glass section has a heat strip running along the back of the bottom shelf
> 
> image


More full.......is it possible lol....:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

shellshock187 said:


> More full.......is it possible lol....:2thumb:


Apparently so lol


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Why not make your own? 
I knocked this up in an afternoon, total cost was £26.


----------



## Daf (Sep 11, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Why not make your own?
> I knocked this up in an afternoon, total cost was £26.
> 
> image


How long do you have to allow for feeding that lot?:gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Why not make your own?
> I knocked this up in an afternoon, total cost was £26.
> 
> image


I love your set up


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Daf said:


> How long do you have to allow for feeding that lot?:gasp:


Time to feed what you can see, about 2 - 2.5 hours and the others that you cant see, about another 4 hours :2thumb:





selina20 said:


> I love your set up


I like yours as well. 
Show me yours and i'll show you mine :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> I like yours as well.
> Show me yours and i'll show you mine :lol2:


Lmao ill take some more pics tonight when iv cleaned up a bit hahahaha.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I use my old vivs, they work a treat...


----------

